# Paphiopedilum purpuratums: A Family in Bloom



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2019)

Finally secured enough plants of this wonderful species to create a group shot. One of my favourite species of all time. The only one missing from this pic is an album form lol.


----------



## rodtay477 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lovely display


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 8, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## juliana (Nov 8, 2019)

Wonderful! I love these too.


----------



## blondie (Nov 8, 2019)

Very nic group shot


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2019)

love this species!


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 8, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks all! The flowers are longer lasting than I realized. They are kept cool at night around 16-17C.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 9, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Finally secured enough plants of this wonderful species to create a group shot. One of my favourite species of all time. The only one missing from this pic is an album form lol.View attachment 16904


Omg!! It is my MOST favorite species!!!!! The only plant of which I would like an album form. We should go in together on a flask when Sam Tsui recreates an album! I could never have too many of this species. Great photo and thrilling to see somebody else who loves this beauty.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2019)

Beautifull display!

I tend to favour the two middle flowers slightly receded. And I wonder, whether the fatter pouches on the two front ones on each side look like that irl, or whether their look is the effect of an optic/photographic illusion? As it is, in my eyes the middle ones might not be as big as the other two, but have a more overall proportionate look (but that's just my personal taste!). 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2019)

very well done


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 11, 2019)

I actually have no preference for the shape of purpuratums. All of them are beautiful to me. It's their commanding stance and deep colours that appeal to me. I have a few more in bud and hope they open while this group is still in bloom. 

As for the purpuratum albums, it is so hard to find. I looked for 3 years for them (US, Taiwan, Japan, Europe) and finally found one from Paph Paradise, coming this week! A small seedling but I'm so excited! If it blooms I will self it!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 11, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I actually have no preference for the shape of purpuratums. All of them are beautiful to me. It's their commanding stance and deep colours that appeal to me. I have a few more in bud and hope they open while this group is still in bloom.
> 
> As for the purpuratum albums, it is so hard to find. I looked for 3 years for them (US, Taiwan, Japan, Europe) and finally found one from Paph Paradise, coming this week! A small seedling but I'm so excited! If it blooms I will self it!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 11, 2019)

Hmm I didn’t see them on Paph Paradise? Lucky you!! We seem to have the same aesthetic affinity for this wonderful species!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice, from whom?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 15, 2019)

Just received the purp album seedling from Paph Paradise tonight. Wish me luck LOL. Hopefully into 2-3 years it may bloom for me.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 15, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Just received the purp album seedling from Paph Paradise tonight. Wish me luck LOL. Hopefully into 2-3 years it may bloom for me.


Good luck! Fingers crossed! My half-album from Sam Tsui is spiking.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2019)

You must show us the flower when it opens Brucher!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2019)

Here he is! Potted up and ready to grow! Introducing my purpuratum album to the stage. No pressure lol


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Here he is! Potted up and ready to grow! Introducing my purpuratum album to the stage. No pressure lolView attachment 17009


Beautiful plant...actually looks blooming size to me. Curious to see if if retains that chartreuse cast to the leaves?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2019)

I think most album have very light green leaves. Perhaps this one might maintain this colouring. 

it looks bigger in picture lol... it’s in a 3 inch plastic pot.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2019)

Good luck Leslie. Keep us posted.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks Eric. Will do.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2021)

So today I looked at my purpuratums and groomed them a bit. Lots of new growths but no buds still. 

Might still have time, or maybe they plan to skip a year. Let us pray to the orchid gods for a bountiful harvest of flowers!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So today I looked at my purpuratums and groomed them a bit. Lots of new growths but no buds still.
> 
> Might still have time, or maybe they plan to skip a year. Let us pray to the orchid gods for a bountiful harvest of flowers!
> 
> ...


They look great and I don’t understand skipping a year. Assume they’re getting cool nights? Did you try drying them out for a couple weeks? I never had adult purpuratum skip. Did you make them carry seed pods last time? No experience with that. Also, where’s your album?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 11, 2021)

I have kept them slightly drier and cooler. Maybe they are just waiting for the right time. The latest bloom season is March so its a race. If not I guess there will be more growths to bud later in fall. 

I have sad news to report. The purpuratum album developed crown rot few months back even with my careful monitoring. I tried everything to save it but alas to no avail. It was one of the saddest days of my life. RIP .


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 12, 2021)

nnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 12, 2021)

A very nice species. Nice Job!!! I do like the normal form better though.


----------



## musa (Jan 13, 2021)

All my condolance for your burial in white!
Is a temperature droop absolutly necessary for flower induction? Will be difficult to create that in my growing space. I just have one blooming but that flower is not my credit as I bought it last November.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2021)

musa said:


> All my condolance for your burial in white!
> Is a temperature droop absolutly necessary for flower induction? Will be difficult to create that in my growing space. I just have one blooming but that flower is not my credit as I bought it last November.


Thanks for the condolences to you and BrucherT. Unfortunately it will be a notch in my learning (belt) curve of what not to do to kill a purpbum in the future. The lesson is that I grew the seedling like an adult (cool area) and should have grown it warm like a seedling. Hopefully I can secure another one.

A temperature drop seems to be the requirement along with dryness period to trigger this species (a cold window of 15C in Austria is doable I am sure). But I have seen many people bloom them without (like Joker's post with the cinnamon leaves). So I think its really up to the plant. 

As for my purp family, I have chilled them a bit more and (trying hard) to hold water back. Lets see if this will trigger them as many growths just reached maturity this month.


----------



## musa (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for your reply; directly behind the window there should be a cooler draft, I'll try that next winter. Keep you posted.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)

Fantastic group. One of my favorite species. But I have about 10 favorite species. I know with your skill your album will flower too!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your loss of the album. If I ever see one, I’ll set aside and send to you!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss of the album. If I ever see one, I’ll set aside and send to you!


Thank you!!! I would be very thankful!


----------



## Don I (Jan 13, 2021)

Really neat.
Don


----------

